# GPS won't lock at all...from AOKP B38 even back to stock EH03.



## CP2 (Dec 4, 2011)

So, for the last few builds of AOKP - going back as far as 32, I haven't been able to get a GPS lock rarely, if ever. M5 got one, spottily once, but beyond that, really nothing.

When I asked on the AOKP thread, it'd been recommended I wipe & try again - which I had, but tried again tonight to be sure. No luck, so I went farther back - all the way back to stock EH03 from ODIN. Still- no GPS lock! When I was on AOKP I'd even tried the patch listed over on XDA some others had recommended

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1447599

The reason I'm so concerned is this week I'm going to be driving from Arizona to VA then to PA, and I need GPS to be working. I've been testing using Google Maps, GPS Status and some others, and while maps will get AGPS data within 2700m, it won't lock on.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm going to be restoring the backup I had of my previous Glitched AOKP B38 in the meanwhile, at least so I get back the functionality I had at least.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Try flashing this from recovery 
http://db.tt/yIoA5hSA I usually flash it after flashing a rom. It helped my gps. I forgot where i got it though.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

